# Preventing breeding thru a fence



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

I have 2 breeds of goats, keeping 2 bucks separate from all the does. But I have limited space, and the does can access one side of the buck pen. There is a 4' cattle panel lined with a 3' no-climb fence (2"x4" holes). I do not want to have cross breeding. Will this work? If not, what can I do with that one side to prevent breeding? If I cannot use that, the only option is to keep the does in a much smaller pen until they are bred in a timely manner of my choosing to which buck I choose.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've heard of breedings through 2x4 fencing. You would need to either run some electric lines along the fence, or put of another fence a foot or so away from the one you have currently.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks. I guess I'll try electric. Never have tried it before. Any suggestions for the best & simplest "how-to"?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I put a few pieces of particle board along the bottom 4 feet during breeding season. We dont get rain much so it works for me. Then remove it after the risk of unwanted pairings is gone.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Hah! I was wondering about that. My pen is 40' long, does it really need to be 4'? Would 3' work? Or just measure to where the buck's private parts are when he stands on his hind legs?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I think that should work. Mine is 4 ft. Cause it comes like that. If it was 3 I would use it.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

It's still a lot of plywood, LOL..
It probably doesn't need to be real thick, right? is 3/8" okay or 1/2"


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Or what about thick plastic, it would be on the outside of 2 layers of wire, the cattle panel and 2"x4" no climb.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes but its movable. When the babies come I move it to give a wind block from the cold and sometimes rain.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Or a plastic tarp.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Or line your water troughs up along the fence line if you have enough of them. Also a roof of some kind above the bucks. I'm going to be taking a fence out that is between the does and the bucks pen and I was thinking along the lines of the water troughs but after watching my buck stand and itch his horns on his roof there is no way under that roof he can get up enough to breed threw the fence. Even a panel along the top? A tarp would work too but mine would probably just eat it They do have canvas tarps though.....just a little spendy


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

What about 1/2" x 1/2" hardware cloth (wire)? It would be nice because I could see through it but would the buck be able to squirt thru that & into the doe? That seems like a super long shot!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That would work.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

We have some of that here. Thanks!


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

I have snow fence attached to the fence between the buck pen and the doe pen, the fence itself is pipe fence with field fence wire attached to it. It provides enough of a barrier as to not have problems.​


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Interesting! Does your snow fence look like this with 1-1/2" holes? 








I ordered some 1/2" chicken wire already. The 1/2" hardware cloth could be used but is a lot heavier to work with. I'm thinking the chicken wire will work, on the does' side of the fence. Waiting for it to come in. But this plastic fencing is a great idea too, and good to hear that it works even though it has bigger holes.


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

Yesterday I had a baby born to a now mum who was living in her own yard completely enclosed by cyclone fencing wire. I was shocked! I didn't even know she was pregnant. The dad is black and she is white. Never been together other than each side of the fence. Cute but quite a shock. So I now believe anything in life is possible!


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

wow! I put up some of the chicken wire today. Rest will go up tomorrow.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

laurelsh said:


> Interesting! Does your snow fence look like this with 1-1/2" holes?
> View attachment 122734
> 
> I ordered some 1/2" chicken wire already. The 1/2" hardware cloth could be used but is a lot heavier to work with. I'm thinking the chicken wire will work, on the does' side of the fence. Waiting for it to come in. But this plastic fencing is a great idea too, and good to hear that it works even though it has bigger holes.


I use the wooden snow fence, its 1" wood slats.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

oh! that looks nice, is it 3' or 4'? Can you re-use it or do they destroy it in one season?
I'm a little surprised it works with the gaps between the slats, but that's great that it does.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

I use a single strand of electric fence about 14" above ground. He will only touch it once. Then he'll stand there and glare at me.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

olfart said:


> I use a single strand of electric fence about 14" above ground. He will only touch it once. Then he'll stand there and glare at me.


I'm seriously thinking about that. Is this the kind that stands out from the fence about 6"? I have not installed electric fence, can this be on solar? And what exactly are the parts to get for this - would love detailed instructions.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

It stands out from the fence 2" or 5" depending on what insulators you use. Yes, solar works well if it has full sun all day. This is the unit I've used:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/zareba-2-mile-solar-fence-charger?cm_vc=-10005

And these insulators, assuming you use T-posts:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...-2-in-extender-t-post-insulators?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I am new at keeping bucks. My buck pen is approximately 2 1/2 acres which approximately 150 yards borders the doe pen. It is separated by cattle panels which are 5x6 squares and 5 feet tall. I kept a buck last year and didn't have any problems with breeding through both fence. So By what you guys are saying I could have problems. I have 5 doeling that I don't want bred this year.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

laurelsh said:


> I'm seriously thinking about that. Is this the kind that stands out from the fence about 6"? I have not installed electric fence, can this be on solar? And what exactly are the parts to get for this - would love detailed instructions.


Yes they have 6 inch insulators for both wooden and metal posts.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

olfart said:


> It stands out from the fence 2" or 5" depending on what insulators you use. Yes, solar works well if it has full sun all day. This is the unit I've used:
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/zareba-2-mile-solar-fence-charger?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'll check into these!


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

Robinsonfarm said:


> I use the wooden snow fence, its 1" wood slats.
> View attachment 122740


The main fence is pipe, on one side of the pipe fence is wire field fence and the other side is this wooden snow fence, creates a 4-6inch barrier. The fence held up great of two years, then I did something different this year and had a different buck on each side of the fence with does, they beat the heck out of the fence and broke a lot of it  It worked great until they started fighting through it I think I will be putting some welded wire panels up this fall.


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

olfart said:


> It stands out from the fence 2" or 5" depending on what insulators you use. Yes, solar works well if it has full sun all day. This is the unit I've used:
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/zareba-2-mile-solar-fence-charger?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> ...


What do you use for the wire that you string to the insulators? Going to Tractor Supply today, is it Polyrope? Uh oh, another goat person on FB said I need a 4 joule energizer. Trying to sort it out, have not bought anything yet.


----------

